# From the Uk To San francisco



## Enyacaprice (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello
I am a 23 year old Female, Currently looking at getting a green card due to the fact that my father holds one, and did hold one when i was born..
I Would ideally like to make the big move in a year or so, Can anyone give me any general info on Renting (not cheap i know) and neighborhoods etc ! Anything at all will help, thanks ! ​


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Enyacaprice said:


> Hello
> I am a 23 year old Female, Currently looking at getting a green card due to the fact that my father holds one, and did hold one when i was born..
> I Would ideally like to make the big move in a year or so, Can anyone give me any general info on Renting (not cheap i know) and neighborhoods etc ! Anything at all will help, thanks ! ​



See below - if you are basing your potential Green card on your father's immigration status and your age/marital status - please check those official links. 
Family Immigration
Visa Bulletin For January 2014


----------



## Enyacaprice (Jan 22, 2014)

Thankyou X


----------



## cheeser (Jan 22, 2012)

Generally rents here in the city are pretty high. We live in a 1 Bdr shoebox in Nob Hill just near Union Square and it's almost 3K a month with a car park. There are cheaper places around, so you might be looking at $2,200-2,400 a month with no car park.

If you like public transport you can get bigger places for under 2K out in the outer sunset/richmond areas

If you're thinking of BARTing or driving then South or East Bay is possibly the place for you, the rent is a lot more reasonable out there. 


If you have any specific questions, lemme know.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

LPR
http://www.uscis.gov/USCIS/Resources/B1en.pdf 



takes about 7 o r 8 years if he still lives in the US
and earns enough ..you must stay single though


----------

